# [Oblivion] Wieviele Quests gibts eigentlich ?



## welpi (30. Juni 2006)

da ich schon relativ lang oblivion spiele wollt ich mal fragen : Wieviel Quests gibt es im Spiel ?


----------



## fiumpf (1. Juli 2006)

welpi am 30.06.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Quests gibt es im Spiel ?



166:
16 Hauptquests
68 Gildenquests
20 Meistergefälligkeiten
15 Deadra-Schreine
47 Quests in den acht Städten

Plus unzählige Oblivion-Tore, Dungeons, ....


----------



## IXS (1. Juli 2006)

fiumpf am 01.07.2006 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> welpi am 30.06.2006 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch.... dann hat sich mein Spiel irgendwo verzählt.

Ich habe jetzt 168 abgeschlossene und 10 laufende Quests.
In der Kämpfergilde komme ich nicht weiter, weil z.B: die "Harlunswacht" nicht funktioniert.


----------

